# What chemical/food preservative is making me sick?



## Throwback (Dec 27, 2010)

I hate to be gross, but I am trying to figure out what it is so I can AVOID it at all costs....

If I eat certain kinds of foods by certain manufacturers, such as preformed hamburger patties by sysco, I get the green apple high steps/pukey stomach after 12 hours like clockwork. EVERY time. If I eat preformed patties by other manufacturers, I don't. I can't eat them at church functions anymore because I will be out of commission for a day. 

Keep in mind 95% of the beef I eat is home grown and no chemicals/hormones or anything like that and we eat a lot of it (and deer) so apparently my body is reacting partially because of this. 

last night I ate some of Wal Mart's ready to bake pizza (pepperoni and cheese)  that we have traditionally eaten on a somewhat regular basis and I have  had no problems. I have the same problem after eating it this time, and the last time we ate it I had a problem but not as  bad as today, but not any of the other times before. This is making me think that maybe some kind of new chemical is being added to them for preservation purposes. 

Any ideas? It only happens with certain products so i don't think it's an entire CLASS of prepackaged food, but some chemical they put on some of them. 

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 27, 2010)

Could it be MSG. That stuff makes me ill. Only way to know for sure is to read the ingredients on the Sysco patties and compare to another brand to narrow down what it might be.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 27, 2010)

Well...I just googled Sysco beef patties and they advertise no MSG, Soy or fillers. They do have a special seasoning blend they add. Not sure what's in it but that must be where the problem lies.


----------



## Jranger (Dec 27, 2010)

Might want to have your doc run some test on your Gallbladder...


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Dec 27, 2010)

Stop buying your perishable goods from Wal-Mart.  Their meats are very substandard.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 27, 2010)

Have your doc check you for Celiac and ask for a Southeastern Rast Panel to check your allergies.  

My son and I are horribly sensitive to MSG's. We can eat Japanese food but not Chinese.  But generally, MSG problems will cause hives and general allergic reaction symptoms as well as stomach issues. 

I'm getting ready to strip my diet down to grits and steak. Seems to be about the only thing that doesn't cause issues anymore.  

Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## wmahunter (Dec 27, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Might want to have your doc run some test on your Gallbladder...



x2
if your gallblader is working at low capacity you will get the runs when you eat greasy food...cheap hamburger is one of the worst.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 27, 2010)

wmahunter said:


> x2
> if your gallblader is working at low capacity you will get the runs when you eat greasy food...cheap hamburger is one of the worst.



I don;t know if its just that, or that we grill and bake just about everything we eat, and the fried stuff is nasty to taste at times. I can't believe I just said that. 


guys it is SPECIFIC food that makes me sick. i eat msg all the time--my wife is on a no msg diet due to her headache condition, so I am constantly reminded "that has msg in it" lol

T


----------



## jason4445 (Dec 28, 2010)

It sounds like me and lactose intolerance.  Milk, milk solids, milk sugar or lactose is put in tons of things.  Symptoms are at the least really smelly gas and mild cramps, to severe cramps and explosive diarrhea.  Really you empty out from the stomach on down.

When you first develop this you can occasionally have milk and dairy additives without a problem, then other times have problems.  Best way to test it is to stay away from any diary for about a week, then eat a big bowl of ice cream about three days running and see what happens.

Also you can have similar symptoms from gluten (wheat) and corn allergies.  Chemical allergies usually manifest their problems in other ways.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jan 4, 2011)

Throwback, I'm the same way with certain foods..any cheese from McD's sends me running for the library..and every so often after eating steak from Outback or Longhorn's...I also have issues with migraines that I have managed to figure out is related to the amount of nitrates in whatever food it is..hotdogs being the biggie..I can eat Oscar Meyer hotdogs but can't get a gas station hotdog 2 days in a row or I develop a blinding headache..there are several things that are now on my off limits list because of the headaches and the one that most folks can't figure out is beer, and brown colored liquor...I can only drink Rum and then only in moderation..anymore than 1 drink and I'm in bed crying from the pain till exactly 2:30 the next afternoon, then everything is back to normal although I feel a little wiped out and spacey from the headaches..


----------



## ROBD (Jan 6, 2011)

liquid smoke used to do that to me!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 6, 2011)

ROBD said:


> liquid smoke used to do that to me!



man i taste that mess for a week...

T


----------



## ranger370 (Jan 9, 2011)

Any processed meat use to do that to me until I had an attack with my gallbladder. Had it removed now I can eat anything but salads. Good luck


----------

